# Cis to Efi?



## tres rado (May 12, 2004)

I wanted to know, would anyone be interested in a Efi system that can be used to replace the Cis. This efi can be tuned with software. It can also be used on N/A and Turbo. It would run off the distributor. It will be for 8v and 16v motors. Let me know what you think. This is a standalone management system.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

tres rado said:


> I wanted to know, would anyone be interested in a Efi system that can be used to replace the Cis. This efi can be tuned with software. It can also be used on N/A and Turbo. It would run off the distributor. It will be for 8v and 16v motors. Let me know what you think. This is a standalone management system.


what brand?


----------



## tres rado (May 12, 2004)

pmed


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

tres rado said:


> pmed


Why the secrets?:facepalm:


----------



## tres rado (May 12, 2004)

No secrets, we have not named it. R&D in process. Liked I said looking for thoughts.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are lots of efi systems that can replace cis. Or am I missing something?


----------



## spforces (May 27, 2012)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There are lots of efi systems that can replace cis. Or am I missing something?


 I'm with you, what are we missing? How will this be different than what megasquirt already allows?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 5, 2004)

*Ok.. Do tell more.*



tres rado said:


> I wanted to know, would anyone be interested in a Efi system that can be used to replace the Cis. This efi can be tuned with software. It can also be used on N/A and Turbo. It would run off the distributor. It will be for 8v and 16v motors. Let me know what you think. This is a standalone management system.



Tell us more...

Thanks..


----------



## The King of Swag (Jun 18, 2006)

I would be interested if it was a completely drop-in setup, which Megasquirt certainly isn't. If I could just rip out all the CIS equipment and bolt-in your system, and have the car immediately run without issues on a standard tune for that motor (and of course be entirely tunable afterwards), I could definitely see it being the EFI of choice.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The King of Swag said:


> I would be interested if it was a completely drop-in setup, which Megasquirt certainly isn't. If I could just rip out all the CIS equipment and bolt-in your system, and have the car immediately run without issues on a standard tune for that motor (and of course be entirely tunable afterwards), I could definitely see it being the EFI of choice.


Sounds very dreamy, maybe you should wish upon a star.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The car and a stack of money to an installer would be the best way. Getting fully pnp setups going on CIS conversions via mail would be difficult.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That and I doubt the 1980 head has the bosses on it for mounting a fuel rail, unless the head/motor has been swapped with a later unit.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

On an 80 I would be hard pressed not to throw a newer engine into the mix as well.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yup, a RD/RV motor would be just what the doctor ordered. My GX is fun, but really wanting to finish the RV/ABA hybrid. I'm thinking I should be at or above ABA power, As I'm currently at the low end of what ABA's dyno with the low CR of the GX.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I really liked my counterflow/ABA hybrid, wish I had gotten real MS on it instead of the rigged CIS I used. Those were the days...


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

i ran a aba/rv set up with digi 2 and just a simple ebay digifant chip, and that setup ran amazingly well. even added a 270 autotech cam to the mix and still had great afr's even under load. I know this is a bit of a side track, but people under estimate the aba/counter flow set ups!! I even ran the same engine combo on a set of dellorto 40's and had even better results!


----------

